# IKEA artificial plants?



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm sure it's ok but I'm not very knowledgeable with this kind of stuff, I was thinking of buying a few IKEA potted artificial plants for my vivs to save me paying a much higher price for much smaller artificial plants from "official" reptile brands. I have to ask before doing so these will do no harm to the snake or melt under the heat will they? They'll be taken out of the pot and just put straight into the substrate.

FEJKA Artificial potted plant - IKEA
FEJKA Artificial potted plant - IKEA

and a few others but I assume they're all made out of the same stuff. 

Sorry if this is a silly question lol just want to be safe :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the only difference with reptile ones is the lizard on the packaging

try dunelm


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

another vote for dunelm mill here


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

And another


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks guys thought so :2thumb: and I'll go check there now : victory:


----------

